# Roughing it?



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm going to do the unthinkable, comment on something I read in another thread. The jist of it was that women "generally" don't like camping; "they want luxury, not roughing it."

I LOVE to camp, the more primitive, and the less amenities, the better. Sure I'll take a hot shower and a comfy bed for some vacations, but I've got no issues with tents, thermarests, and cat holes. Some of my best vacations involve bikes, camping gear, and forest service maps that put me and DH out in the boonies in a meadow somewhere, no asphalt or running water other than a stream near by. As long as I've got my comfy thermarest deluxe, I'll camp just about anywhere. Not talking sleeping under bridges of course ( btdt) but just making a point about enjoying the great outdoors as far away from it as I can get.

Am I in the minority? Maybe it helps that I've been camping for a long time, and I'm super organized, have great gear, a great kitchen set up, good tent, solar shower etc? 

Formica


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

formica said:


> I'm going to do the unthinkable, comment on something I read in another thread. The jist of it was that women "generally" don't like camping; "they want luxury, not roughing it."
> 
> I LOVE to camp, the more primitive, and the less amenities, the better. Sure I'll take a hot shower and a comfy bed for some vacations, but I've got no issues with tents, thermarests, and cat holes. Some of my best vacations involve bikes, camping gear, and forest service maps that put me and DH out in the boonies in a meadow somewhere, no asphalt or running water other than a stream near by. As long as I've got my comfy thermarest deluxe, I'll camp just about anywhere. Not talking sleeping under bridges of course ( btdt) but just making a point about enjoying the great outdoors as far away from it as I can get.
> 
> ...


I think it's all how you define luxury. To you, luxury apparently is a deluxe Thermarest and a solar shower. :^)

I like camping, and I'd like to do more backpacking, but I just broke up with my best backpacking buddy. It is nice to be out in the woods away from civilization and electronic gadgets for a while. I do love that first hot shower when I get home, though.....

Kathy :^)


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

formica said:


> Am I in the minority? Maybe it helps that I've been camping for a long time, and I'm super organized, have great gear, a great kitchen set up, good tent, solar shower etc?
> 
> Formica


LOL, I saw that thread too. Honestly though, with some of the girls I know I can see why he said that. I've been camping both with a past BF and a group of girls and I feel that with the old BF I felt better and more secure being "in the boondocks". I think it depends on the group you are with. My current BF isn't big into camping and doing it with him isn't as fun. Perfect situations are hard to come by, though. I would say maybe the best group for camping would be somehwere between 4 and 8 people with an even mix of guys and girls. A group like that can camp out without being a huge production, yet you still have that "safty in numbers" feeling.


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

*tents and fake nails*

Formica- I read that thread too and it made me laugh. I don't think the boys realize that if they chase after physical appearance they may not find someone who enjoys rolling about in the woods. That is not to say that a beautiful woman can't be a wilderness survival expert  Anyway- you should check out Tom Brown's Wilderness Survial Guide, I think you'd really dig it!!

Backpacking rocks...biking and backpacking is even better!


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

and conversely, most _wilderness survival experts_ are beautiful.


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

*formica*

you just summed up my favorite kind of excursion. sounds like my idea of a great time. i can even do w/out the solar shower if there is good creek dippin'.

we should swap camp grub recipies sometime


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

MTNgirl said:


> you just summed up my favorite kind of excursion. sounds like my idea of a great time. i can even do w/out the solar shower if there is good creek dippin'.
> 
> we should swap camp grub recipies sometime


Do you have a Dutch Oven? I'm just learning how to use one. I've made enchiladas, lasagne, cobblers and upside down cakes.

Blueberry cobbler, fresh berries, on our Sun Valley camping/mtb trip:


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

great handle matilda, i love it! i remember when i was in mexico for the first time and saw a 'bimbo' truck go by, i laughed my butt off. mexico's answer to 'little debbie' snacks. the kids in the villages would beg for 'pesos por bimbo'. tee hee  

formica! omigod, that looks so yummy!

i do have a dutch oven but haven't used it camping due to how un-packable it is. we have recently put up a permanent camp on some property we have in crouch, complete with super-fabulous fire pit. the dutch oven needs an introduction. there is a local guy who does a show on pbs about d-o cooking. have you seen it, or his book?


----------



## georgezilla (Sep 28, 2005)

camping/backpacking is one of my all-time favorite things to do all year 'round! i love it i love it i love it!! i've got the bug right now!! i would much rather be roughing it than be inside. hell, i take my sleeping bag and mat with me on vacation so that i dont have to sleep in hotel beds!! eeewwww yuck! the more primative the better with the exception of t.p. it makes a world of difference to have the right tent, pack and equipment as well. i will say that the best shower is the one taken after a looooong week in the back country. where you can actually see the dirt in the shower floor.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

MTNgirl said:


> great handle matilda, i love it! i remember when i was in mexico for the first time and saw a 'bimbo' truck go by, i laughed my butt off. mexico's answer to 'little debbie' snacks. the kids in the villages would beg for 'pesos por bimbo'. tee hee
> 
> formica! omigod, that looks so yummy!
> 
> i do have a dutch oven but haven't used it camping due to how un-packable it is. we have recently put up a permanent camp on some property we have in crouch, complete with super-fabulous fire pit. the dutch oven needs an introduction. there is a local guy who does a show on pbs about d-o cooking. have you seen it, or his book?


Confession. Packing becomes less of a pain when you have a trailer. Our flat bed that we use for our whitewater rafts comes in awful handy for bike/camping trips. It can handle really rough roads, and it beats stuffing all the gear into the car with the teenagers and the dog. Plus, then we bring extra goodies like the hammock, and the hammock chair, the 30' parawing, and DO ....So, packing issues are relative.  A DO is a total pain to pack, but omg, so worth the results. All this and mother nature in all her glory!

eidt: OMG, I guess this is my idea of "camping luxury". So much for roughing it

Yes, that Cee Dub show is a total hoot. Hubby has a boating buddy who is a DO master... things like braised pork roast in brandy cream sauce are standard fare on their multi day raft trips.

In case some of you are wondering wtf is a dutch oven, it's a big cast iron pot, on legs with a rim on the top. You use charcoal briquets on the top and the bottom to regulate temperature and use it just like a real oven. For example, a 350 oven for a 12 quart DO is something like 18 (27?) briquets, 2/3 on top, 1/3 on the bottom, for however long you need to cook your grub. You want to really WOW your camping buddies, whip up a Black Forest Choclate Cherry cake in a DO for dessert.....

we just haul this sucker down some forest road and find a pretty place to set up...


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

You do know that your preaching to the choir on here don't you?  JK MTB women tend to be a different breed anyways. I LOVE camping! My husband and I took our three kids on several camping trips around the Western US. I guess I could enjoy the solar shower, but I'm ok without even a puddle for 3 or 4 days. I'm planning on going on a camping/biking trip for my 20th anniversary. PLEASE share some DO recipes, I'm just learning about these marvelous tools. AussieBob wows everyone at the gathers with his DO cooking. I'll share some 1 pan recipes I've used/developed in trade. 

BTW I can still get a manicure and ride my bike. 

Fiona


----------



## Teocalli (Mar 18, 2005)

Matilda the Hun said:


> I
> Not to stereotype, but I agree that if guys want to chase after the manicured and mascara'd set, they should beware...... They might roll over on a thorn and puncture their implants.


ROFLMAO  !

I love camping, though I think I've gotten all my backpacking needs out of my system, lol! Dutch oven lasagna, solar shower, a dip in the river. All the smells and sounds...it's been way too long.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

formica said:


> Am I in the minority? Maybe it helps that I've been camping for a long time, and I'm super organized, have great gear, a great kitchen set up, good tent, solar shower etc?
> 
> Formica


Hell no. I love camping too. And the funny thing is that my husband is the one "spoiling" me with all the camping luxuries. I was always happy actually roughing it (like bring what you can carry), but we have a trailer now and he keeps buying camping "toys" - like the hand crank blender I got for my birthday for post ride margaritas, and the new extra thick inflatable sleeping pad, camp chairs with the footrest... I guess I've been giving in and going soft. No solar shower yet though, just a box of baby wipes. But camping is still my ideal vacation.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Was never around seasoned campers, so I never learned. My idea of roughing it is a Motel 6 (ba-dum-bump!) 

However, I've slept in cars, an airport and Penn Station when there were no other options. 

The last guy I dated seriously was an avid hiker. Once during a hike, after I fought my terror and climbed an exposed staircase in strong winds into a firetower, he told me I looked like hell. The thanks I got for being a good sport.

But I now own a decent tent and sleeping bag. During the last 24 hr race, my teammates helped me set it up and brought all kinds of cool gear to share. I hated the cold showers and the way my tent heated up like an oven in the sun, otherwise I'd love to improve. I envy people who have those skills.


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

sportsman said:


> and conversely, most _wilderness survival experts_ are beautiful.


Well said Sportsman!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

LOL. i saw that thread and had the same reaction.

as a kid i hated camping. not sure why since i was active & outdoor-sy. maybe because the summer camp i went to had the idea that camping was taking a bunch of kids to a state park (a beautiful one at that!) and having us sleep in cotton sleeping bags (it was the '70's) on the damp ground with no tent/shelter/tarp. it gets pretty damp at night in the NC mtns so a cotton sleeping bag was not exactly the ideal gear!

after summer camp i didn't camp again for close to 20 years. now i've got a nice tent, a great sleeping bag, a sleep sac,a thermarest, a tarp, a camping table & chair, a lantern, and all the other "luxuries" that make camping great. i have to admit that i still prefer a campground that has shower facilities - especially if there is riding involved. but i love getting away from the world and sleeping under the stars. spending a day driving doesn't sound all that great but the rest of it sounded awesome!

in reference to the thread you are commenting on, the type of vacationthe poster was talking about - camping & going on the cheap - sounds awesome to me. the responder's post saying leave your "woman" at home only says a lot about the type of "women" he hangs out with.

rt


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

Do any of ya'll have suggestions for camping gear? I never had to buy any as I could rent decent backpacking equipment on the cheap through my university. Not to mention I was totally broke while in school. So, time for a long deserved/needed vacation...

I'm going to be car camping hitting up as much singletrack as possible out west for a few months (starting in Fruita -woo!- in late April) and still need a good sleeping bag (I'm a cold sleeper but I don't want to broil in the summer. Also, suggestions for a french press (or however ya'll make your coffee), lanterns, other things you wouldn't want to be without for an extended car camping trip. We already have a tent and a cushy air mattress (having an air mattress while camping is totally bizzare to me but I am sure I'll be thankful two months in!). I'm used to bare bones backpacking but would like a little luxury if I'm going to be living out of a car/tent for a few months...

Gracias,
Athalliah


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

My friends were planning a camping trip and were discussing what size of RV (w/ac) to rent for it.


----------



## georgezilla (Sep 28, 2005)

athalliah said:


> Do any of ya'll have suggestions for camping gear? I never had to buy any as I could rent decent backpacking equipment on the cheap through my university. Not to mention I was totally broke while in school. So, time for a long deserved/needed vacation...
> 
> I'm going to be car camping hitting up as much singletrack as possible out west for a few months (starting in Fruita -woo!- in late April) and still need a good sleeping bag (I'm a cold sleeper but I don't want to broil in the summer. Also, suggestions for a french press (or however ya'll make your coffee), lanterns, other things you wouldn't want to be without for an extended car camping trip. We already have a tent and a cushy air mattress (having an air mattress while camping is totally bizzare to me but I am sure I'll be thankful two months in!). I'm used to bare bones backpacking but would like a little luxury if I'm going to be living out of a car/tent for a few months...
> 
> ...


a good sleeping bag makes a world of difference. definately get a womens specific bag. they have insulation in different parts than the mens do because our bodies are different-duh! sierra designs puts out a great bag at a resonable price that works well for camping and is light enough for backpacking. and it has a fleece toe box!! i'm always the cold one and this bag has yet to fail me. heres a link to campmor to check it out.  good luck and happy shopping! i've sooo got the camping bug

http://www.campmor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=39173973&memberId=12500226


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

georgezilla said:


> a good sleeping bag makes a world of difference. definately get a womens specific bag. they have insulation in different parts than the mens do because our bodies are different-duh! sierra designs puts out a great bag at a resonable price that works well for camping and is light enough for backpacking. and it has a fleece toe box!! i'm always the cold one and this bag has yet to fail me. heres a link to campmor to check it out.  good luck and happy shopping! i've sooo got the camping bug
> 
> http://www.campmor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=39173973&memberId=12500226


Thanks Georgezilla- The bag looks pretty nice, but I should have mentioned that I am 5'10"  I'll keep Sierra Designs in mind though...Does anyone make a women's specific bag for a tall woman? Most gender specific products don't fit me as I have a long torso, long arms, broad shoulders and big ol feet. Most women's products (especially shirts/jerseys) get wider but never longer and so I get left with a really baggy half-shirt with 3/4 sleeves!

Go camping this weekend chica!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

I love camping. I used to backpack a lot, but not for a few years now, since I got into bikes and my vacations now have a bicycle centered theme to them. 

FWIW I introduced my SO to camping. He was very reluctant at first, but realized how convenient and cheap it is. He very much prefers campgrounds with showers, and honestly, if I have been riding hard all day, so do i.


----------



## georgezilla (Sep 28, 2005)

athalliah said:


> Thanks Georgezilla- The bag looks pretty nice, but I should have mentioned that I am 5'10"  I'll keep Sierra Designs in mind though...Does anyone make a women's specific bag for a tall woman? Most gender specific products don't fit me as I have a long toso, long arms, broad shoulders and big ol feet. Most women's products (especially shirts/jerseys) get wider but never longer and so I get left with a really baggy half-shirt with 3/4 sleeves!
> 
> Go camping this weekend chica!


you are much taller than i am!! i'm about 5'1"! as far as i know sierra designs makes two different sizes of bags~regular and tall. i just checked reioutlet.com and they have some tall womens bags in other brands. if you live close to a rei store you can have it shipped there for free. the internet is a plethera of options and its easy to find all the details about stuff before you leave the house! i'm a big fan of the pre-shop! its funny (well, not too funny) that you have problems finding things in your size (tall) because i have the same problem finding things in my size (small). there's no happy medium anymore and i constantly have to try things on because no one seems to go with a general sizing chart anymore! and the inseams are another story! dont get me on my soapbox!  
~i'd love to go camping this weekend but i already have plans to go boarding, one of my other favorite winter past times!


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

georgezilla said:


> ~i'd love to go camping this weekend but i already have plans to go boarding, one of my other favorite winter past times!


Hmmmm...hard to have sympathy for the camping bug when you get to go boarding instead


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

a hot shower after riding/backpacking/grubbing in the dirt in general = religious experience


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Dutch Oven*

I spent a summer on a remote Island in Alaska. Nine weeks, then five weeks without contacting the daily bathers in Civilization. By the end of the summer I could make almost anything in a Dutch oven; stuff like Salmon casserole, salmon pie, salmon souffle, salmon cake, salmon fritters, salmon empanadas, salmon stew, salmon burgers, salmon and beans, salmon and rice, salmon gumbo, salmon upside down cake..... You get it.

I keep a dutch oven in the back of my car most of the time, along with a couple of Hibachi BBQ grills with the wooden handles, which I keep under the mats in the back seat. I keep a few basic items like paper towels, Starter briquets, chinet plates, a good stiff knife and some basic cutlery inside the DO. Never know when you're gonna have to stop and eat, right?

Favorite car camping delicacies in a DO?

Steaks, for sure! Boil potatoes fist, drain the water, push the spuds aside, put the steak in the middle, little garlic, rosemary on top, salt and pepper, then drop it right into the fire at the hottest place possible. f you can get it hotr enough, you won't need to flip the steak, but it helps to brown the taters on many sides. Don't drop ashes in.

Veggie/meat/fish empanadas. Steam what you have in the DO with a little water, cook it half way, then drain it off. Make dough with Masa flour and use a lot of oil in it. Roll it out flat in the DO with lots of extra around the sides, fill it up with whatever, fold the top down, cook it till just before it burns the dough. Easy on the heat here. Keep it over the fire adn use coals on top. Add mushroom soup straight from the can if you like it to be more like chicken pot pie.

Shpards pie : Ground beef on the bottom, cook it first, drain it a little so it isn't all greasy, mix in some chopped carrots, peas, or whatever you like. Mashed potatoes on top. Make sure the spuds are like 2" thick at least and cover every inch, all the way to the edges of the pan, cover and cook for a long time. the top should be nice and brown. One shade darker than golden brown.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

best vacation I ever went on was a month and a half of backpacking...backpacked different areas of Tahoe (Desolation Wilderness and Fourth of July Lake loop for 4th of July), Wasatch Cache National Forest in Utah, Wind River Range in Wyoming (most beautiful place I've seen to backpack), up to the Black Hills, SD to visit family, up to Whistler area and back down the coast to Northern Cali...I would say I had a total of 5 showers during this trip...and 3 of them were at family's homes and 1 at a truck stop (although I wouldn't recommend this)...I did take a few skinny dips in the clear water lakes to help clean up a bit though...and these were like 20-50 milers at least, with a 45 pound backpack...cuz you know, foods the most important thing when backpacking...even cheez whiz tastes gourmet...


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

georgezilla said:


> a good sleeping bag makes a world of difference. definately get a womens specific bag. they have insulation in different parts than the mens do because our bodies are different-duh! sierra designs puts out a great bag at a resonable price that works well for camping and is light enough for backpacking. and it has a fleece toe box!! i'm always the cold one and this bag has yet to fail me. heres a link to campmor to check it out.  good luck and happy shopping! i've sooo got the camping bug
> 
> http://www.campmor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=39173973&memberId=12500226


Huh. I've never tried a women's sleeping bag. Personally I think one of those nice inflatable Thermarest mats and any old sleeping bag works well for summer camping. Which is actually pretty funny because some of the other couples we camp with bring those huge air mattresses that are like 18" thick and they think I'm a freak on my little thermarest. But I think it works just fine.

I have a really nice sleeping bag that's lightweight but warm for hike-in caming, but never use it for car camping. Since we have plenty of space we actually end up bringing some cheesy ginormous sleeping bags (the big rollup ones with the plaid fleece inside) and extra comforters and pillows and everything else. Once you're hauling an enclosed trailer for the motorcycles and bikes you really do start taking a bunch of extra crap... Hell, last year I decided that since I prefer mixed drinks to beer, I bring an extra cooler that's my liquor cabinet. Heh.

You should be able to find a french press at any REI or camp store.

Other things to pack? Folding camp chairs. One of those mini propane grills or something to prop up over your fire to grill on. And stuff to make S'mores. BTW - if you use chocolate squares with caramel or other types of soft/filled centers - it's much quicker to get them melty. Caramello bars, cinnamon graham crackers and marshmallows = perfection.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

irieness said:


> ...cuz you know, foods the most important thing when backpacking...even cheez whiz tastes gourmet...


That is so true! Also, you appreciate every drop of water you drink when you have to pump/purify it yourself.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

connie said:


> Hell no. I love camping too. And the funny thing is that my husband is the one "spoiling" me with all the camping luxuries. I was always happy actually roughing it (like bring what you can carry), but we have a trailer now and he keeps buying camping "toys" - like the hand crank blender I got for my birthday for post ride margaritas, and the new extra thick inflatable sleeping pad, camp chairs with the footrest... I guess I've been giving in and going soft. No solar shower yet though, just a box of baby wipes. But camping is still my ideal vacation.


my idea is as long as you aren't bringing power, almost anything goes. You sound like my kind of camper!! yes, luxury is french press coffee and the hammock chair.

While I know that showers, electricity etc is a must for some people, I can't relate. To me, they bring having to be in a "campground" that more resembles a walmart parking lots with RV's, generators, TVs, ATV's doing laps on the "loop", loud drunks and other things that I consider obnoxious. Oh, yeah, and paying $15 a night, too! Ack, NFW!! I'll never get some things... an RV with a satelite, and people drive to the woods, to sit in it and watch TV all weekend long. What's up with that?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

MTNgirl said:


> a hot shower after riding/backpacking/grubbing in the dirt in general = religious experience


I'll one up you and rephrase that to "hot spring" not hot shower

dang smileys aren't loading tonight.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

athalliah said:


> Do any of ya'll have suggestions for camping gear? I never had to buy any as I could rent decent backpacking equipment on the cheap through my university. Not to mention I was totally broke while in school. So, time for a long deserved/needed vacation...
> 
> I'm going to be car camping hitting up as much singletrack as possible out west for a few months (starting in Fruita -woo!- in late April) and still need a good sleeping bag (I'm a cold sleeper but I don't want to broil in the summer. Also, suggestions for a french press (or however ya'll make your coffee), lanterns, other things you wouldn't want to be without for an extended car camping trip. We already have a tent and a cushy air mattress (having an air mattress while camping is totally bizzare to me but I am sure I'll be thankful two months in!). I'm used to bare bones backpacking but would like a little luxury if I'm going to be living out of a car/tent for a few months...
> 
> ...


Sierra trading post is a GREAT place to shop.
I use a lexan french press, or a melitta drip for coffee.
Lantern? Never. I think that propane lanterns are hideously obnoxious. They are very bright, and act like flood lights to proximal camp sites. Get a good head lamp instead. 
Other necessitites... two burner propane stove, and a nice parawing style tarp for when it rains. Folding chairs. A big Rubbermaid bin to pack your kitchen in. Solar Shower. Five gallon water jug and/or water filter.

If you have a water jug and a folding or roll-a-table, you can camp anywhere.

also, a copy of "how to **** in the woods" - lots of useful information there.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Lutarious said:


> Favorite car camping delicacies in a DO?
> 
> Steaks, for sure! Boil potatoes fist, drain the water, push the spuds aside, put the steak in the middle, little garlic, rosemary on top, salt and pepper, then drop it right into the fire at the hottest place possible. f you can get it hotr enough, you won't need to flip the steak, but it helps to brown the taters on many sides. Don't drop ashes in.


Hmmm... I'll admit I've never used a Dutch Oven. But steak and potatoes are perfect cooked in the campfire too.

Chop up your raw potatoes into chunks. Chop up an onion or two into chunks. Add seasoning and butter and wrap securely in tinfoil. We just stuck it on the coals on the side of the fire, but I'd think a rack would work too. When they're starting to get done, grill your steaks. Unwrap your potatoes and voila - perfect dinner. We did this with an appetizer of shrimp wrapped in bacon and grilled on skewers while we were waiting for the potatoes to cook. And then S'mores for dessert.

When are we going camping again? I'm hungry!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

> Favorite car camping delicacies in a DO?


would have to be Pineapple Upside Down Cake. I did this when we had a family reunion/campout for my sister's 50th. The other sister wanted to go into Bend (40+miles) to get a cake at Costco, but I had to hold her off. And then I blew her away! 

This site here has about one thousand DO recipes.
http://www.macscouter.com/Cooking/DutchOven.html


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

formica said:


> my idea is as long as you aren't bringing power, almost anything goes. You sound like my kind of camper!! yes, luxury is french press coffee and the hammock chair.
> 
> While I know that showers, electricity etc is a must for some people, I can't relate. To me, they bring having to be in a "campground" that more resembles a walmart parking lots with RV's, generators, TVs, ATV's doing laps on the "loop", loud drunks and other things that I consider obnoxious. Oh, yeah, and paying $15 a night, too! Ack, NFW!! I'll never get some things... an RV with a satelite, and people drive to the woods, to sit in it and watch TV all weekend long. What's up with that?


I hate those places too - plus they're so crowded and the dog can't run around off-leash. Noisy neighbors, lights everywhere... what's the point? We always try to get as far away from everyone else as we reasonably can. We do bring motorcycles though... Mountain bike ride in the morning, moto in the afternoon.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Me too. I love to camp. I did an over night river trip in Terlingua and camping in the Basin. I can deal with the primative for a couple of days but like shower and restrooms too. 

Most of my vacations over the years have ben spent camping. I only camped a few times as a kid but as a teenager I started staying out all night. Before I started mtb and my daughter was young we went camping several times a year. We went to State Parks mostly because they had the best balance of safety, comforts, and wilderness. Then we started mtb and group camping and riding trips. Then we started racing and camping at the venues. 

Now I like to travel to ride and camping is often a part of that. I usually take two big trips a year; Big Bend area in Feb and for the past two years Fruita in October. Plus several weekend trips through out the year.

Mmmmm I think it's time to start planning. 

For gear, I second the good head lamp. I have one that has three settings. I really like the red light. I also have a 2 inch memory foam pad as my one luxery item. 

Maybe we need a Women's Lounge Gathering?


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

*Dutch oven*

I thought that was when you fart and push your s/o's head under the covers. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

the very same joe, but different  

formica, you hit it right on with the hot springs. there is nothing better than a soak in a mountain spring, under a sea of stars, night sky crowned by giant pines, rushing river next to me, maybe some bailey's or irish whisky to pass around, maybe sumpin' else to pass around, smiles served on the side....

aaaahhh. albert einstein said it best: 'my sense of god is my sense of wonder at the universe'. that's what i'm thinking when i'm soaking in a mountain spring.

for those of you who haven't tried it, find out if there are springs in your area. geothermal water is everywhere in some locales. there are guide books galore.

all this talk of camping and springing, i'm heading to the cabin! i'll think of y'all tonight while i'm soaking and getting my shine on


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Joe Dirt*

"I thought that was when you fart and push your s/o's head under the covers. Learn something new everyday."

We calll that canary-in-a-coal-mine in my family. I only do it to my kids. My s/o would be gone before breakfast If I tried it on her.


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*Agree with Campmor and Sierra Trading Post*

I love shopping for camping gear at Adventure 16 and REI but price dictates checking out all things and campmor and sierra trading post are awesome options and if you are out of state of their mailorder locations their shipping charges are just about the same as sales tax a lot of times so it isn't a huge increase in price.


----------



## Dirtygrl (Jun 28, 2005)

*Wow*

I am jones-ing for my tent and sleeping bag. I've done a lot of camping while racing and the number one thing you need is a dry tent~! Nothing worse than putting on wet biking clothes. 
I have a Kelty tent that my mom bought me and it has been the bomb~! It was worth the money.....even though it was a gift. 2-burner propane stove and you can cook just about anything. Matress pad..you bet~! 
One of the downfalls to living in a tropical climate, Florida that is, it definitely gets too fricking hot in the summer months. I have even tried a little battery powered fan directly on me after a cold shower and still doesn't beat the heat.


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

*Moving on up..*

Funny this thread is here because an hour ago I asked my partner if she wanted to do more camping this summer. I said we can try a pop-up. I can't believe I said it and I swear we have been hard-core campers for years. We've done the deep woods of Idaho,Oregon,Washington Montana and even Colorado, (when a bear got my unopened box of Mystic Mint cookies.  ) All cycling trips, but the thing is, now that I'm on the high side of 40 with tendonitis just about everywhere it seems, a bed in the woods is the smarter way to go. At least a big blow up in the back of the van. We are going to France on a self contained cycle tour for 3 weeks this May and that will be lots of camping. Luckily most French camp-grounds tend to be on soft grass. Not the woods but still, I guarantee I'll be stiff at 5am. I miss camping but I don't think I can do the hard ground anymore. Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

dirtmistress said:


> Funny this thread is here because an hour ago I asked my partner if she wanted to do more camping this summer. I said we can try a pop-up. I can't believe I said it and I swear we have been hard-core campers for years. We've done the deep woods of Idaho,Oregon,Washington Montana and even Colorado, (when a bear got my unopened box of Mystic Mint cookies.  ) All cycling trips, but the thing is, now that I'm on the high side of 40 with tendonitis just about everywhere it seems, a bed in the woods is the smarter way to go. At least a big blow up in the back of the van. We are going to France on a self contained cycle tour for 3 weeks this May and that will be lots of camping. Luckily most French camp-grounds tend to be on soft grass. Not the woods but still, I guarantee I'll be stiff at 5am. I miss camping but I don't think I can do the hard ground anymore. Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


I can relate, we've talked about the air deluxe mattress.... my compormise was a 2.5" thermarest!!!


----------



## Catherine (Jan 28, 2006)

athalliah said:


> Do any of ya'll have suggestions for camping gear? I never had to buy any as I could rent decent backpacking equipment on the cheap through my university. Not to mention I was totally broke while in school. So, time for a long deserved/needed vacation...
> 
> I'm going to be car camping hitting up as much singletrack as possible out west for a few months (starting in Fruita -woo!- in late April) and still need a good sleeping bag (I'm a cold sleeper but I don't want to broil in the summer. Also, suggestions for a french press (or however ya'll make your coffee), lanterns, other things you wouldn't want to be without for an extended car camping trip. We already have a tent and a cushy air mattress (having an air mattress while camping is totally bizzare to me but I am sure I'll be thankful two months in!). I'm used to bare bones backpacking but would like a little luxury if I'm going to be living out of a car/tent for a few months...
> 
> ...


I love using an inflatable mattress for car-camping too. I was embarassed when a former BF first set one up, but I got over it quick. For me and my husband, it is essential to have a thin insulated pad between us and the bed (put it under the sheets, or under your bag). It's not for cushioning, it's to keep the air in the bed from sucking the heat out of your body. We camp in the mountains a lot, and have woken up to five inches af snow, when we expected a cool Spring morning. Even when the air is warm, if it's below 98.6 degrees, you're losing body heat to your surroundings. My husband is "hot-natured" and I am "cold-natured". When it's hot, he is still comfortable because it's for insulation, not added warmth. The morning that we woke up to 5 inches of snow, I was not chilly at all.
We use Thermarest ridgeline pads, which are light and packable.

Catherine


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

formica said:


> I can relate, we've talked about the air deluxe mattress.... my compormise was a 2.5" thermarest!!!


My husband wants a pop-up, but I really like regular tent camping. I think he just wants another toy in the driveway, but who knows. Maybe I'd get spoiled by it if I tried it. But with a good thermarest I sleep really well on the ground in our tent.


----------



## Dirtygrl (Jun 28, 2005)

*Pop ups*

Are nice and if you get the dualie with 2 almost size full beds on each side you can share with friends. I must say that I do prefer the privacy of a tent, they don't rock like a pop-up~! LOL


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey, thanks ladies! Between reading this thread last week, and watching this on PBS yesterday, all I've been thinking about all weekend was blueberry cobbler and camping, and last night my dreams were filled with thoughts backpacking. If I can scrape up a few grand in the next few weeks, my bike isn't gonna be seeing any use this summer at all, I'll be neading to impose on a couple of you to bring me pizza and fried chicken where the AT crosses the road near you. Oh, and blueberry cobbler and pineapple upside down cake too!!!


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Bikehigh said:


> Hey, thanks ladies! Between reading this thread last week, and watching this on PBS yesterday, all I've been thinking about all weekend was blueberry cobbler and camping, and last night my dreams were filled with thoughts backpacking. If I can scrape up a few grand in the next few weeks, my bike isn't gonna be seeing any use this summer at all, I'll be neading to impose on a couple of you to bring me pizza and fried chicken where the AT crosses the road near you. Oh, and blueberry cobbler and pineapple upside down cake too!!!


Remember theres ice cream, candy, Hot Pockets(don't laugh, you'd be surprised after a few cold days on the trail..and theres a micro wave in the laundry room last time I ck'd) at Neels Gap( Walasi-yi Center) just past Blood Mtn(mile 53 maybe?..not counting the approach trail). I did the 1st 220 miles a couple years ago, doing it in 1 week sections. Then theres the NOC at the Nanty river. Mmmmm....

Good luck.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Bikehigh said:


> Hey, thanks ladies! Between reading this thread last week, and watching this on PBS yesterday, all I've been thinking about all weekend was blueberry cobbler and camping, and last night my dreams were filled with thoughts backpacking. If I can scrape up a few grand in the next few weeks, my bike isn't gonna be seeing any use this summer at all, I'll be neading to impose on a couple of you to bring me pizza and fried chicken where the AT crosses the road near you. Oh, and blueberry cobbler and pineapple upside down cake too!!!


The Lightweight Backpacker is a really good board for all things backpacking, especially distance and thru-hiking. There are lots of experienced AT and PCT hikers there. Also, read "A Walk in the Woods" by Bill Bryson, great AT humor.

formica


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah, I read "A Walk in the Woods" several years ago. Hillarious. 

30 years ago, 16 years old, I went out to California with thoughts of hiking the PCT from Lone Pine up through Washington. Had food drops set up all the way. Found out soon I'd bitten off more than I could chew, and ended up hitch hiking my way around California and hitting some premier spots, including Yosemite, Desolation Wilderness, Lassen, Crater Lake, and much more. Turned 17 in Yosemite, and didn't even know what day it was. Doing the AT has been in the back of my mind ever since. Now that my son is out of school, it's time to do something about making it happen. Thanks for the link!


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

*re formica's blueberry cobbler*



MTNgirl said:


> formica! omigod, that looks so yummy!


It was.  (I was there!)


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

*aaahh...happy monday!*

this is the springs that my SO and i snowshoed into this weekend with the dogs. the tub is up on the hill, and good hot soaks in the pools below. what a beautiful day. a lot of the snow has melted off, it's raining now...

~MTNgirl


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

MTNgirl said:


> this is the springs that my SO and i snowshoed into this weekend with the dogs. the tub is up on the hill, and good hot soaks in the pools below. what a beautiful day. a lot of the snow has melted off, it's raining now...
> 
> ~MTNgirl


Thank's for the pics. Now's my turn for a good soak. All the BAD weather in NorCal plus leg pain from the Sunday morning ride to beat the bad weather ride need to be washed away. Wish I had your facilities. Mine's is the Mother-in-law's but I can used whenever I like 24/7. 

I found the best DO website searching for info. after reading about it here. Thought I'd post the link for those who might be interested. Byron's Dutch Oven Cooking 
Can't wait to go camping now. Thanks for all the great info.

BTW Perfect camping means to me: my thermorest mat, a warm sleeping bag, a dry tent, plenty of food and water, and great company. Beyond that can be make do and I'll still have fun. I know because it's happened.

Fiona


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

connie said:


> Other things to pack? Folding camp chairs. One of those mini propane grills or something to prop up over your fire to grill on. And stuff to make S'mores. BTW - if you use chocolate squares with caramel or other types of soft/filled centers - it's much quicker to get them melty. Caramello bars, cinnamon graham crackers and marshmallows = perfection.


Connie- I am having flashbacks of selling carmel-filled candy bars for school fundraisers...But seriously, that sounds incredible! We'll have to try that!


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

formica said:


> also, a copy of "how to **** in the woods" - lots of useful information there.


Is that a real book? LOL, I'm quite practiced in that area...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

athalliah said:


> Is that a real book? LOL, I'm quite practiced in that area...


yes, how to s**t in the woods is a real book.

here's the amazon link. I figure I better not post the image link to the cover, our language censor program might not like that.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref...h-alias=aps&keywords=how to **** in the woods

There's also "how to make love in the woods" but i think that is the subject of another thread.

The book has usefull tidbits on no -trace potty in the woods, and lots of absolutely hilarious stories. Lots of tips for the women on how not to pee on your feet and dealing with menstrual issues. For $8 it's a worthwhile bookshelf addition.


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

Speaking of which, did anybody catch how Dr McDreamy's wife got poison oak on her "hay nanny nanny"?


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

Neen said:


> Does anyone wear contact lens and also camp in the cold? I'm wondering what you do with your lens overnight. I don't like to leave them in because then my eyes are irritated and I spend the day day blinking like a madwoman but last time I took them out (it was very cold), in the morning I couldn't get them back in. I ended up hiking back out without them. I can see, but anything beyond a few feet away is pretty blurry and I was missing all the great scenery! Any suggestions?


I always remove my contacts while camping, do you have a small travel mirror you could use? If the cold is effecting your contacts/saline solution you can try keeping them in the bag with you. Anyway, hope this helps and have fun!

A


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

*contact lens - question*

Does anyone wear contact lens and also camp in the cold? I'm wondering what you do with your lens overnight. I don't like to leave them in because then my eyes are irritated and I spend the day day blinking like a madwoman but last time I took them out (it was very cold), in the morning I couldn't get them back in. I ended up hiking back out without them. I can see, but anything beyond a few feet away is pretty blurry and I was missing all the great scenery! Any suggestions?


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*contacts*

I just put them in a case and stash them in my sleeping bag if it is cold enough to freeze. Never had a problem and the saline should help lower freezing temps in general. If you are having problems with cleaning them overnight with a case that requires standing up on end to work correcly the best I could say is wrap them in some clothes and stash in the tent to attempt to keep warm.


----------



## paintedwhispers (Feb 1, 2006)

*contacts*

I have those contacts that you can wear all day and all night for 30 days, and my life is so much easier. Definitely worth the higher price. Don't have to carry saline solution or a contact case with me camping, or worry about taking them out/putting them in/getting them dirty/being half-blind when I get up at night to pee... it's almost like having normal vision!


----------



## dhz (May 16, 2004)

*food and scenery*

You bike all day and then have to set up camp and cook food.

Bad food and views


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

heh, camping porn. This was a great campsite until the 60 mph winds came up in the middle of the night.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

paintedwhispers said:


> I have those contacts that you can wear all day and all night for 30 days, and my life is so much easier. Definitely worth the higher price. Don't have to carry saline solution or a contact case with me camping, or worry about taking them out/putting them in/getting them dirty/being half-blind when I get up at night to pee... it's almost like having normal vision!


I also use extended wear lenses and just sleep in them. I can't imagine even walking around my house blind in the middle of the night, let alone stumbling around the desert blind. I just make sure I bring spares just in case something happened to one of my lenses.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Jul 9, 2005)

formica said:


> I'm going to do the unthinkable, comment on something I read in another thread. The jist of it was that women "generally" don't like camping; "they want luxury, not roughing it."
> 
> I LOVE to camp, the more primitive, and the less amenities, the better. Sure I'll take a hot shower and a comfy bed for some vacations, but I've got no issues with tents, thermarests, and cat holes. Some of my best vacations involve bikes, camping gear, and forest service maps that put me and DH out in the boonies in a meadow somewhere, no asphalt or running water other than a stream near by. As long as I've got my comfy thermarest deluxe, I'll camp just about anywhere. Not talking sleeping under bridges of course ( btdt) but just making a point about enjoying the great outdoors as far away from it as I can get.
> 
> ...


My girlfriend wont camp unless there is running water, showers, etc etc. I got her to do an overnight thing in 20 degree weather, but she said she wouldn't ever do that again. She isn't fragile by any means, either. I'll go with yes, you're a minority  I'm sure women into more physically demanding sports (mtb) are more likely to enjoy camping though, too. My gf just does ballet.


----------



## Catherine (Jan 28, 2006)

Try taking your GF on a trip that is less extreme temp-wise. 20 degrees is too cold for most people to deal with. Try something in between the extreme cold and personal shower stalls, and she might like it.

Catherine


----------

